# Guter PC-Tisch



## Killboy13 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

da ich nun blad eine neues Zimmer bekomme, wollt ich euch Fragen, ob ihr so ein Feedback zu einem PC Tisch ( nein, nicht diese PC Tische, die aus Metal sind und die man rumschieben kann ) es soll immer stehen, nicht bewegt werden, und halt optisch einen guten Eindruck machen 

Ich fahre so oder so in ein Möbelgeschäft ... aber wenn ihr hier vllt. ein paar Bilder o.ä schreiben würdet, würde es mir definitv helfen.

Hab nen 24 Zoller .... und der Tower an sich is riesig.

EDIT: Da meiner grad relativ klein ist, und kaum Platz bietet, sollte er eig. halt schon groß sein, vorallem weil ich vorhab mir ein 5.1 System zu kaufen .... und das braucht Platz.


----------



## zenas (12. Februar 2010)

Bescheidene Frage vorweg: 

Was möchtest du ausgeben? 

Sei dir im klaren darüber, dass Qualität (und ich meine gute Qualität) selten günstig zu haben ist. Solltest du oft an diesem Schreibtisch sitzen (und er dir somit viel Geld wert sein), schau dich mal bei "pro office" ( pro office Bürokultur - Büromöbel und Wohnen in Bielefeld, Braunschweig, Bremen, Göttingen, Hamburg, Hameln, Hannover, Lemgo und Osnabrück )um. Die haben ein breites Angebot verschiedenster Hersteller in top Qualität. Die Preise sind saftig, aber aus eigener Erfahrung (Schreibtischstuhl) kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir etwas Anständiges zuzulegen. Das reicht dann vielleicht auch für die nächsten 15 Jahre


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Februar 2010)

Also, einen Computertisch hab ich dort leider nicht gefunden ( ich wusste aber auch net wirklich wohin )

Aber die Modelle scheinen sich ja doch eher an die Büros eines Unternehmens zu richten, nicht an einen Gamer.


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. Februar 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Aber die Modelle scheinen sich ja doch eher an die Büros eines Unternehmens zu richten, nicht an einen Gamer.



und was haben Leute die im büro arbeiten mit Gamern Gemeinsam ?

Sie sitzen lange am Schreibtisch

das heißt man brauch bequeme Stühle und die Optimale Sitzposition am entsprechenden Tisch

und genau deshalb ist sowas Perfekt geeignet


wenn man einmal längere Zeit an einem RICHTIG Guten Schreibtisch mit passendem Stuhl gesessen hat will man da so schnell nicht mehr aufstehen 

wie Gern hätte ich so einen wie auf der Arbeit

aber 700 für einen Stuhl sind mit doch zuviel


----------



## Necthor (14. Februar 2010)

Was ist eigentlich ein "guter" Tisch? 

Das einzige was mir wirklich wichtig erscheint ist die Tischhöhe.
Weniger Wichtig aber durchaus besprechenswert ist der Design, was für eine Atmosphäre willst Du im PC-Zimmer haben?
Wenn Du ein Bürotisch kaufst hast Du natürlich auch Büroatmosphäre.
Die Tiefe von Bürotischen könnte je nach Monitorgröße ein Problem werden.
Sitzt Du allein am Tisch oder zu zweit oder zu ......usw.
Bekannte von mir haben sich einen Robusten Küchentisch zugelegt weil sie zusammen am PC sitzen wollten und ungefär gleich groß sind.
Nachdem sie mich 2 Stunden lang über Design und Ergonomie zugetextet (beraten) haben bin ich zum Baumarkt und hab mir zwei aufklappbare Holzböcke und eine Spanholzplatte von 2m Breite und 1,5m Tiefe gekauft.
Das war vor 5 Jahren. 

 Viel wichtiger ist der Stuhl.
Wenn Geld eine Rolle spielt, was bei den meisten aber zumindest bei mir der Fall ist, sollte man am Tisch sparen und das ersparte in den Stuhl investieren.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab es ganz simpel gemacht. Tischplatte bei IKEA gemacht und 2 Böcke in denen ich auch mein Zeugs drin lagern kann, wie externe Festplatten, Ordner, oder DVD-Rohlinge. Wichtig war bei mir auch die Höhe, da mein Tower auch knappe 80 cm hoch ist und ich viel Platz haben wollte. Die ganze Sache hat 150 € gekostet und jetzt hab ich Platz und auch kein Vermögen ausgegeben.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir auch einen Tisch bei IKEA gekauft. Der reicht voll kommen aus. Der PC kann unter oder auf dem Tisch stehen. Ich habe richtig viel Platz und der war auch nicht so teuer. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie der Tisch heißt, ist aber ein Ecktisch.


----------



## Necthor (15. Februar 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> PC Tisch



Schon was gefunden?


----------



## Killboy13 (16. Februar 2010)

Nein. Noch nichts gefunden .... also ich möchte eig. schon einen richtigen PC Tisch, und halt net nur einfach einen Tisch ohne Fächer usw. ^^


Jedenfalls haben wir hier kein IKEA in der Nähe ... nur Wonorama und dieses POCO o.O


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab mir meinen bei Porta zusammengestellt.Zwei lange Tische und einen Ecktisch. Bietet viel viel Platz zum arbeiten. Der PC steht in der Ecke damit das 5.1. Soundsystem rundum wirken kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2010)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir meinen bei Porta zusammengestellt.Zwei lange Tische und einen Ecktisch. Bietet viel viel Platz zum arbeiten. Der PC steht in der Ecke damit das 5.1. Soundsystem rundum wirken kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So aehnlich hab ich mein Zimmer auch eingerichtet aber bequemer ^^ statt einen Eckteil habe ich einen Eckteil mit abrundung. Bei mir ist alles genauso aufgebaut auch mit 5.1. Habe auch einen Big-Tower der genug platz zum atmen hat und einen 24" Widescreen in der Ecke zum zocken ist eine leicht liegende und weit gespreizte (Beine UND ARME!) sehr bequem!
Wenn du wissen willst was fuer einen Schreibttisch ich hab:

IKEA Moebelsorte GALANT


----------

